# Making hot peel plastisol transfers more matte? Techniques?



## twl (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been using F&M Expressions hot peel plastisol transfers for years and have always had great luck.

My only complaint is that their transfers have always been quite shiny.

Are there any techniques to help matte the finish? I tried cheap craft paper (at least I think that's what it was) and it helped but it was barely noticeable.

Does anyone have any tips and tricks?

Thank you!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No, they've always been that way. Probably a combination of ink thickness and some additive. The transfers from Howard tend the same way. Semo sent me some really soft hand transfers on the last order, wish they were all that way.


----------

